# 100% organic Tobaccos concentrate and e-liquid from Europe



## Lucignolo (4/2/21)

*Good day Gentlemen and ladies
Just a quick question....*
Would you consider to use 100% organic Tobaccos concentrate and various e-liquid selected from Europe?

Many thanks for your attention
Best Regards
Luca

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (4/2/21)

@GSM500

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/2/21)

Lucignolo said:


> *Good day Gentlemen and ladies
> Just a quick question....*
> Would you consider to use 100% organic Tobaccos concentrate and various e-liquid selected from Europe?
> 
> ...


Yes!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lucignolo (4/2/21)

Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (4/2/21)

Seconded.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (4/2/21)

A treat indeed!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (4/2/21)

Lucignolo said:


> *Good day Gentlemen and ladies
> Just a quick question....*
> Would you consider to use 100% organic Tobaccos concentrate and various e-liquid selected from Europe?
> 
> ...


Just make sure you have plenty of cotton for all those re-wicks and keep the high ohms low wattage!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/21)

Did someone say tobacco? A BIG yes from me as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/2/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Did someone say tobacco? A BIG yes from me as well


Talking about tobacco's, did you ever try that clone Cubano juice recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Just make sure you have plenty of cotton for all those re-wicks and keep the high ohms low wattage!


No true. There are also organic e-liquid microfiltered excellent for pod and thanks with normal coils.
Thank you very much for your interest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Talking about tobacco's, did you ever try that clone Cubano juice recipe?


Hi. No never try it the Cubano. When i discover the organic one, I'll never go back to the synthetic one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Did someone say tobacco? A BIG yes from me as well


Thanks you MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (5/2/21)

Lucignolo said:


> No true. There are also organic e-liquid microfiltered excellent for pod and thanks with normal coils.
> Thank you very much for your interest


Yea, high ohms and low wattage!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Talking about tobacco's, did you ever try that clone Cubano juice recipe?


Yes I did and it was not even close

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Yes I did and it was not even close


Exactly.... The first time i try the organic juices, i was really blow away, you can test the real cream, fruits, tobaccos and much more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Yea, high ohms and low wattage!


Yes, you are very right.. Keep in mind, there are many organic e-liquids for flavour or cloud chasing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/2/21)

These are my favourite!

https://houseofliquid.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (5/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Talking about tobacco's, did you ever try that clone Cubano juice recipe?


What Cubano Recipe? Who, When, What.....

I have some tobacco flavours that sort of taste a bit like they could have been used in Cubano, but that main clove type tobacco note eludes me. I think it was also used in Matador.

@Lucignolo These Organic Tobacco's are NET's? Like Stixx Mixx etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

Timwis said:


> These are my favourite!
> 
> https://houseofliquid.com/


I honestly don't know the brand, but if they do organic staff, they are on the right direction... Thanks a lot, i will definitely try


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

Timwis said:


> These are my favourite!
> 
> https://houseofliquid.com/


Please check this out, one of the best Italian brand:
https://blendfeel.pro/gb/


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

GSM500 said:


> What Cubano Recipe? Who, When, What.....
> 
> I have some tobacco flavours that sort of taste a bit like they could have been used in Cubano, but that main clove type tobacco note eludes me. I think it was also used in Matador.
> 
> @Lucignolo These Organic Tobacco's are NET's? Like Stixx Mixx etc.


Yes, all NET, some are fire cured, like Latakia, Kentucky all 100% organic. Concentrate, mix and vape or ready to vape. Some of the most complex blend need maturation to be perfect. My personal all-day, is a Cyprus Latakia 5%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/2/21)

so @Lucignolo are you in South Africa or where are you now ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

vicTor said:


> so @Lucignolo are you in South Africa or where are you now ?


Yes I live in South Africa since 2010, near the Kruger Park. I'm Italian and vaper since 5 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/2/21)

Lucignolo said:


> Yes I live in South Africa since 2010, near the Kruger Park. I'm Italian and vaper since 5 years.


AWesome, I go to Klaserie quite often, we should meet up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (5/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> AWesome, I go to Klaserie quite often, we should meet up!


He can let you try some of his Italian NETS!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> AWesome, I go to Klaserie quite often, we should meet up!


Yesss, why not, i live with my wife in Balule Nature Reserve, close to Hoedspruit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

Timwis said:


> He can let you try some of his Italian NETS!!!!!


Why not

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/2/21)

Lucignolo said:


> Yesss, why not, i live with my wife in Balule Nature Reserve, close to Hoedspruit


That will be great! Will be sure to let you know when i'm in the area again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That will be great! Will be sure to let you know when i'm in the area again


Please do it, it will be nice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That will be great! Will be sure to let you know when i'm in the area again



now I'm jealous

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

vicTor said:


> now I'm jealous


----------



## GSM500 (5/2/21)

Lucignolo said:


> Yesss, why not, i live with my wife in Balule Nature Reserve, close to Hoedspruit


Then you know my family from Imagine Africa, I think they are 26 Cambridge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

GSM500 said:


> Then you know my family from Imagine Africa, I think they are 26 Cambridge.


 Ciao Richard, it's you??? To answer you, yes, i know very well the Van Schalkwijk's family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/2/21)

Lucignolo said:


> Ciao Richard, it's you???


That be him, Amanda is my sister

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lucignolo (5/2/21)

GSM500 said:


> That be him, Amanda is my sister


A ok, nice meeting you.... We know all of them very well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

